# Even if its NOT free, you may still be the product....



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.newyorker.com/tech/anna...eveals-about-the-shifting-ethics-of-software?


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

So....what's "new" here HJ? I mean, I get that the tracking was super detailed...but heck, the tracking on my phone can be that way too if I'm not careful...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If I wanted to "spy" on people I thought were up to no good, I'd offer them a "security" product that "hides" what they do, as well as one that lets them "see who is watching them", since only the guilty would be all that interested.

If one wants privacy, they need to get off the internet.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If I wanted to "spy" on people I thought were up to no good, I'd offer them a "security" product that "hides" what they do, as well as one that lets them "see who is watching them", since only the guilty would be all that interested.
> 
> If one wants privacy, they need to get off the internet.


You wont escape that easy. These companies that build a dosier on you ARE ONLINE. And when that information is stolen, you are still screwed. Can we all remember 
*The Equifax Data Breach*
The one where half the American public had their info stolen cause these folk couldnt be bothered to worry about security? the one that nobody signed up for, nobody gave permission for them to collect private info, that just exists as part of banking infrastructure....

My point in the thread is to point out that just because you "buy" software, that it doesnt surreptitiously collect information about you. Cause obviously as this article pioints out, it can be done where its extremely hard to detect let alone block. The only way you are going to stop this nonsense is to get a govt that cares and makes it so you can sue any company collecting and sharing your info without out your express permission into non-existance. That is the ONLY thing that seems to get their attention. Bankruptcy and liquidation and "investors" losing their pants in the process.

Notice the govt did exactly zilch to deal with Equifax. Too many people making too much money for that to happen.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

crehberg said:


> So....what's "new" here HJ? I mean, I get that the tracking was super detailed...but heck, the tracking on my phone can be that way too if I'm not careful...


The point being they can do that even if you are careful!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> You wont escape that easy.


I don't care.
I'm not trying to hide anything, and I have no unrealistic expectations of "privacy".

Let them gather all the trivial data they want.
It doesn't affect me in the least.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't care.
> I'm not trying to hide anything, and I have no unrealistic expectations of "privacy".
> 
> Let them gather all the trivial data they want.
> It doesn't affect me in the least.


Tell me that after somebody steals your identity and runs up big bills that the system wants to hold you responsible for. Or I guess you dont care..... What if somebody commits crimes and uses an id in your name then skips. They want to hold you responsible. But hey you dont care, you like hard time in prison, right?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Tell me that after somebody steals your identity and runs up big bills that the system wants to hold you responsible for.


They can't steal information I don't put online.
Don't expect me to be paranoid just because you are.



HermitJohn said:


> *What if* somebody commits crimes and uses an id in your name then skips.


That's your *fantasy* scenario, not mine.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They can't steal information I don't put online.
> Don't expect me to be paranoid just because you are.
> 
> 
> That's your *fantasy* scenario, not mine.


Oh you poor deluded person. Didnt I just mention that those nice folk at Equifax collect info on you whether you are online or not? And then that information is exposed online. But hey you believe whatever gives you peace of mind, well until you get the big wakeup call. The only way you avoid online exposure would be to only barter, have no SS number, no id, live in a cave somewhere. You are online whether you have ever used a computer or not. Cause those you interact with ARE ONLINE.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> Didnt I just mention that those nice folk at Equifax collect info on you whether you are online or not?


They can't collect anything I don't give them.



HermitJohn said:


> Cause those you interact with ARE ONLINE.


Which part of "I don't care" confuses you?
I haven't had my identity stolen.
If it is, I will deal with it.

I'm not wasting energy fretting over the possibility.


----------



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If I wanted to "spy" on people I thought were up to no good, I'd offer them a "security" product that "hides" what they do, as well as one that lets them "see who is watching them", since only the guilty would be all that interested.
> 
> If one wants privacy, they need to get off the internet.


Since everyone comits at least one crime every single day (without even knowing it) one day those who say they aren’t guilty of anything, will be surprised....


----------

